
Ask HN: What is your definition of a good company? - aryamaan
What are things you think make a company a good company?<p>What are some good companies according to you?
======
mswen
1] Solid product or service that is legal, ethical and useful.

2] Top leaders with the right mix of vision, ambition, practicality, integrity
and kindness

3] Growing at least modestly - it helps keep morale sound

4] Solid and sustainable profit margins

5] Good array of benefits

6] True market competitive pay

7] Mentoring and bias toward promotion from within without becoming insular

8] Willingness to change and innovate

9] A fair process for firing people who are not contributing or actually a
detriment to team performance

10] A company of good public reputation (I am not ashamed to tell friends
where I work)

